# Snowbird



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Any info on snowbird?


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Brutal open.. 19 back after 1st....


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series... 19 dogs

5, 7, 11, 14, 26, 27, 28, 31, 34, 39, 42, 43, 50, 53, 55, 57, 59, 61, 64

Scratches: 37, 40, 62

Rotation: 8, 24, 56, 40

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series... 29 dogs

1, 5, 11, 13, 15, 16, 18, 19, 22, 24, 27, 28, 30, 31, 33, 34, 35, 39, 40, 43, 45, 47, 50, 52, 53, 54, 56, 59, 60

Scratches: 6, 7, 17, 20, 25, 36, 37, 38, 41, 48, 61

Rotation: 8, 40, 24, 54

Barb


----------



## william halfrich (May 19, 2013)

Ten said:


> Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series... 29 dogs
> 
> 1, 5, 11, 13, 15, 16, 18, 19, 22, 24, 27, 28, 30, 31, 33, 34, 35, 39, 40, 43, 45, 47, 50, 52, 53, 54, 56, 59, 60
> 
> ...


Any new on the call backs from the Qual today


----------



## william halfrich (May 19, 2013)

Any updates on the Qualify


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series... 17 dogs

7, 11, 14, 26, 27, 28, 31, 34, 39, 42, 43, 50, 53, 57, 59, 61, 64

Barb


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Barb Way to go ten keep up the good work


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

ljshaffer said:


> Thanks Barb Way to go ten keep up the good work


Yes...Good Luck


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series: 1 3 5 7 8 10 13 15 17 18 20 22 12dogs back/ Dubose at 9 0"clock.


----------



## Mcgnaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Open??? Por favor!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I know is Ray Voigt won the Open with #7 Baby owned by Bill & Jamie Woodson. Congrats new FC ! 
GO WINDY BABIES !!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Any Derby info? Thank you


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Yahoo
Just heard that my boy Checkers (Duso's Tricky Dicky) got 3rd in the derby


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

bjlokey said:


> Yahoo
> Just heard that my boy Checkers (Duso's Tricky Dicky) got 3rd in the derby


Congrats~~~
Any other derby placements avail??


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Andy Attar won with 20, Arline got 2nd, Patti 3rd with Checkers, and Bill Barwick 4th.


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Great job Arline


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Any word on the qualifying


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

congrats Arline


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Amateur results
1st--Chester--hays
2nd--Teddy--Dresser
3rd--Reuben--Younglove 
4th--Red--Hawkins
RJ--Dot--White 
Congrats to all!!


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Bob Walton said:


> Great job Arline


Good job Arline
Congrats to all~~~~


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

bjlokey said:


> Yahoo
> Just heard that my boy Checkers (Duso's Tricky Dicky) got 3rd in the derby


Congratulations, Brenda! ..and love the name


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations all Amateur finishers!

rita


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

byounglove said:


> Amateur results
> 1st--Chester--hays
> 2nd--Teddy--Dresser
> 3rd--Reuben--Younglove
> ...


Nice birthday present Barb! Congrats to all!


----------



## Tarball (Aug 12, 2010)

Beverly Burns said:


> Andy Attar won with 20, Arline got 2nd, Patti 3rd with Checkers, and Bill Barwick 4th.


Arline and Bill.................your hotshot training group holds you in great esteem!

Tarball


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats Barb and Rue and Happy birthday!


----------



## wjtb23 (Apr 24, 2014)

Tarball said:


> Arline and Bill.................your hotshot training group holds you in great esteem!
> 
> Tarball


Thanks, Arline ran a fantastic Derby and Stig did a great job, he's turning 13 months this week!
Bill


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Congratulations, Brenda! ..and love the name


Ditto! Way to go Checkers!


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats Arline and Miss C


----------

